

Perdue University Breakthrough In Harnessing Heat Energy - edomain
http://tech.li/2012/04/thermoelectric-coating/

======
MaysonL
Notes to mods:

A: it's Purdue

B. the original article title is:

Thermoelectric Coating Harnesses Wasted Heat Energy

